# Problème avec Boot Camp



## Alkiro (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me permets de poster ce message car je rencontre un problème avec Boot Camp.

En l'occurrence je souhaiterais installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Pro early 2015. J'ai donc téléchargé l'iso sur le site de Microsoft.

Après quoi, j'ai lancé Boot Camp pour partitionner mon disque dur et pour installer le programme Boot Camp. J'attends une trentaine de minutes et puis mon Mac se met à redémarrer. Le problème est que le redémarrage devrait me renvoyer sur la partition Boot Camp pour procéder à l'installation de Windows 10 or celui-ci me renvoi à la partition Mac HD. 

Auriez-vous une idée pour que je puisse procéder à l'installation ? J'ai tenté d'aller dans réglages, disque de démarrage pour sélectionner la partition Boot Camp mais celle-ci n'apparaît pas... En revanche elle apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque.

Un grand merci par avance. Je reste à votre disposition si vous avez besoin de renseignements complémentaires.

Franck


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2018)

Alkiro a dit:


> En l'occurrence je souhaiterais installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Pro early 2015.


Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu as téléchargé et depuis où ?

Sinon, par défaut relance Boot Camp et vois si tu as la possibilité de supprimer la partition qui a été créé. Si cela n'est pas possible, il va falloir que l'ami *macomaniac* prenne le relais.


----------



## Alkiro (9 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu as téléchargé et depuis où ?
> 
> Sinon, par défaut relance Boot Camp et vois si tu as la possibilité de supprimer la partition qui a été créé. Si cela n'est pas possible, il va falloir que l'ami *macomaniac* prenne le relais.



Merci pour ta réponse.

Le nom exact est "Win10_1709_French_x32". J'ai téléchargé cet iso sur le site Microsoft à cette adresse https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2018)

Alkiro a dit:


> Le nom exact est "Win10_1709_French_x32"


Eh bien, il va te falloir retélécharger en prenant cette fois-ci la version en 64 bits qui est *Win10_1709_French_x64*, car la version en 32 bits ne s'installera pas dans ton modèle.

Il va te falloir quand même relancer Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition qui a été créée, vérifier que celle-ci a été bien effacée et recommencer.


----------



## Alkiro (10 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, il va te falloir retélécharger en prenant cette fois-ci la version en 64 bits qui est *Win10_1709_French_x64*, car la version en 32 bits ne s'installera pas dans ton modèle.
> 
> Il va te falloir quand même relancer Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition qui a été créée, vérifier que celle-ci a été bien effacée et recommencer.



Parfait, tout fonctionne à merveille ! Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !

Bonne journée,

Franck


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

Bonsoir moi j'ai un probléme lors de la partition j'ai le curseur qui reste bloque a 36 gb Je peux faire quoi ?? une Solution ?? Sil vous plaiittttttt


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2018)

Twinner1 a dit:


> Bonsoir moi j'ai un probléme lors de la partition j'ai le curseur qui reste bloque a 36 gb Je peux faire quoi ?? une Solution ?? Sil vous plaiittttttt


Cela veut dire que tu n'a pas assez d'espace disque dur de libre, car Apple préconise un minimum de 55 Go pour qu'Assistant Boot Camp prépare la partition temporaire avant de donner la main à l'installateur de Windows.

Quelle est la taille de ton disque dur ? Très souvent, les membres qui ont un problème possèdent un MBA avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, est-ce le cas ?

*Edit :* et pas la peine de faire des doublons dans une section non appropriée... https://forums.macg.co/threads/bonjour-a-tous-problemes-bootcamp.1307386/ ...je ferme l'autre message.

De plus, il serait intéressant de connaitre quel est ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Et quelle version de Windows tu tentes d'installer ?


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

J'ai un disque dur de 1 To  et il me reste 700 gb d'espace libre mon mac mini et un fin 2012 avec un i7


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

Twinner1 a dit:


> J'ai un disque dur de 1 To  et il me reste 700 gb d'espace libre mon mac mini et un fin 2012 avec un i7


 Désolé pour le double poste j'ai encore un peu du mal avec le site 


Locke a dit:


> Cela veut dire que tu n'a pas assez d'espace disque dur de libre, car Apple préconise un minimum de 55 Go pour qu'Assistant Boot Camp prépare la partition temporaire avant de donner la main à l'installateur de Windows.
> 
> Quelle est la taille de ton disque dur ? Très souvent, les membres qui ont un problème possèdent un MBA avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, est-ce le cas ?
> 
> ...


Désolé pour le double post j'essaye d'installer windows 7


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2018)

Twinner1 a dit:


> J'ai un disque dur de 1 To et il me reste 700 gb d'espace libre mon mac mini et un fin 2012 avec un i7





Twinner1 a dit:


> Désolé pour le double post j'essaye d'installer windows 7


Avec ton modèle de 2012 tu ne pourras pas, du moins en utilisant un fichier .iso. Ce serait possible, mais en utilisant un lecteur/graveur externe et en ayant pris la précaution de graver le fichier .iso de Windows 7 depuis un vrai PC et d'avoir vérifié qu'il est bien bootable.

Dans ton cas de figure, il faudrait installer une version de Windows 10 que tu peux télécharger ici officiellement... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en sélectionnant la version en 64 bits. Le nom exact de ce fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*, ne pas télécharger ailleurs. Selon la version de Boot Camp qui varie en fonction de l'année des Mac, dans ton cas, il y a de fortes chances qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose de télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB formater en FAT32 _(MS-Dos)_, une taille de 4 Go est suffisante. Une fois fait, tu indiques le chemin de stockage du fichier .iso de Windows et l'installation démarrera.


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Avec ton modèle de 2012 tu ne pourras pas, du moins en utilisant un fichier .iso. Ce serait possible, mais en utilisant un lecteur/graveur externe et en ayant pris la précaution de graver le fichier .iso de Windows 7 depuis un vrai PC et d'avoir vérifié qu'il est bien bootable.
> 
> Dans ton cas de figure, il faudrait installer une version de Windows 10 que tu peux télécharger ici officiellement... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en sélectionnant la version en 64 bits. Le nom exact de ce fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*, ne pas télécharger ailleurs. Selon la version de Boot Camp qui varie en fonction de l'année des Mac, dans ton cas, il y a de fortes chances qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose de télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB formater en FAT32 _(MS-Dos)_, une taille de 4 Go est suffisante. Une fois fait, tu indiques le chemin de stockage du fichier .iso de Windows et l'installation démarrera.


 Bha le soucis ne vient pas de L'os en lui meme c'est juste au moment de partitionner que sa veut pas prendre plus que 36 gb je l'ai installer hier avec les fameux 38gb  et je trouve sa inutile vu que je compte installer quelque petit jeux ... Merci pour vos réponses je vais essayer avec un windows 10 du coup


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

Bon bien toujours le meme soucis .. au momment de faire les partitions le curseur ne bouge pas


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2018)

Relance Assistant Boot Camp et vois si tu peux supprimer la partition en cours. En cas d'échec, il faudra lancer le Terminal et faire un Copier/Coller de cette commande en donnant le résultat.

```
diskutil list
```

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône *⊞*, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Relance Assistant Boot Camp et vois su tu peux supprimer la partition en cours. En cas d'échec, il faudra lancer le Terminal et faire un Copier/Coller de cette commande en donnant le résultat.
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s5


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.1 GB    disk1

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.1 GB    disk1s1



/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Windows_7_SP1_Ultim... +3.3 GB     disk3


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Bonjour *Twinner
*
Quel est l'OS installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

C'est sa ce momment la que sa foire il veut pas plus que 36 gb


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Twinner
> *
> Quel est l'OS installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


 C'est hight sierra


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Passe les commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) -->

```
df -H /
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation de la 2è > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. La commande est très lente d'exécution : attends le réaffichage de l'invite de commande en signal de complétion.

la 1ère mesure l'occupation des blocs du volume (en *Go*)

la 2è la taille des fichiers / dossiers de 1er rang du même (en *Gi*)

Poste ces tableaux ici en copier-coller > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> je te dirai si je vois une anomalie.


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

```
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   999G   252G   747G    26%  904834 4294062445    0%   /
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:

find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
10,0M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
16K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
1,0M    /.fseventsd
192K    /.hotfiles.btree
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
157M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.Trashes
  0B    /.vol
28G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
5,0K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
211M    /images
4,0K    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
762M    /Jump up , Wobble
  0B    /JUMP UP 2016 SICCKKK
6,7G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
941M    /Neuro jump-up new 2
694M    /New jump up
657M    /New sound *_*
42M    /New wobble 2016
581M    /New wobble jump up
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
7,9G    /private
  0B    /rAP
  0B    /Sal song Alphonse xD
1,1M    /sbin
  0B    /SCH
3,2M    /Shasha25 (@shashadnz) • Photos et vidéos Instagram_files
8,8G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
177G    /Users
430M    /usr
4,0K    /var
46K    /Volumes
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Repasse la 2è commande : il faut attendre beaucoup plus longtemps pour que tous les dossiers-Système ait été mesurés ! --> jusqu'à ce que tu voies se réafficher l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt* d'utilisateur flanqué du sigle *$*.


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

```
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   999G   252G   747G    26%  904834 4294062445    0%   /
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:

find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
10,0M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
16K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
1,0M    /.fseventsd
192K    /.hotfiles.btree
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
157M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.Trashes
  0B    /.vol
28G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
5,0K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
211M    /images
4,0K    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
762M    /Jump up , Wobble
  0B    /JUMP UP 2016 SICCKKK
6,7G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
941M    /Neuro jump-up new 2
694M    /New jump up
657M    /New sound *_*
42M    /New wobble 2016
581M    /New wobble jump up
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/wv/x1hd4h_n0dv51lcgg2k93rcc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
7,9G    /private
  0B    /rAP
  0B    /Sal song Alphonse xD
1,1M    /sbin
  0B    /SCH
3,2M    /Shasha25 (@shashadnz) • Photos et vidéos Instagram_files
8,8G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
177G    /Users
430M    /usr
4,0K    /var
46K    /Volumes
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Il y a *252 Go* de blocs alloués occupés au volume. En regard > *232 Gi* = *249 Go* de fichiers recelés. Un surallocation de *3 Go* qui ne m'a pas l'air significative. 

Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie le système de fichiers du volume démarré

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

Haha désolé le double poste je galére un peu


```
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Aucune erreur. Donc rien ne paraît s'opposer à un redimensionnement massif du volume.

Eh bien ! --> on va tenter de le créer expérimentalement par une commande du Terminal. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) la partition de *Macintosh HD* à *500 Go* > et crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *500 Go* (carrément !) en format *FAT-32*

ce redimensionnement peut prendre un moment > s'il est validé

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande. Si tu ne vois pas passer à la fin un message d'erreur > repasse en plus un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

```
Resizing to 500000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Copying booter
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s4: 975042048 sectors in 15235032 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=978243584 drv=0x80 bsec=975280128 bspf=119024 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            500.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                499.3 GB   disk0s4
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```
 Voila voila



macomaniac a dit:


> Aucune erreur. Donc rien ne paraît s'opposer à un redimensionnement massif du volume.
> 
> Eh bien ! --> on va tenter de le créer expérimentalement par une commande du Terminal. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...




```
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            500.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                499.3 GB   disk0s4
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            500.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                499.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.1 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.1 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Windows_7_SP1_Ultim... +3.3 GB     disk3

Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```

Sa a l'air d'avoir marche milles Merciiii !!!!!!!!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Expérimentalement parlant > ça fonctionne.

Mais tu ne voulais peut-être pas une partition *BOOTCAMP* aussi volumineuse, si ? - le partitionnement est bien sûr réversible.


----------



## Twinner1 (18 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Expérimentalement parlant > ça fonctionne.
> 
> Mais tu ne voulais peut-être pas une partition *BOOTCAMP* aussi volumineuse, si ? - le partitionnement est bien sûr réversible.


 Vous en faite pas je sais l'enlever et avec votre commande changer le volume mais sinon comme sa c'est déja parfait , encore merci !!!!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Tu peux supprimer / récupérer l'espace de - la partition *BOOTCAMP* par les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutill resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère supprimant > la 2è récupérant
----------

Pour recréer une partition *BOOTCAMP* > tu auras compris que la seule variable est celle de la taille à laquelle tu veux réduire le volume *Macintosh HD* -->

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 600g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


réduit *Macintosh HD* à *600 Go* > ce qui donne pour *BOOTCAMP* : *999 Go* - *600 Go* = *399 Go* (et etc.)

Note : le *0b* (= zéro byte) final > équivaut à déclarer : "utiliser tout l'espace restant pour créer l'autre partition > sans en excepter aucun byte".


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux supprimer / récupérer l'espace de - la partition *BOOTCAMP* par les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
> ...


Parfait toute vos commande fonctionne j'ai répartitionne à 300 gb pour le windows sauf que maintenant au moment de linstal il me dit impossible sur une partition "gpt" je fait formater et ça va toujours pas à la la qu'elle misère j'y arriverai jamais lol


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Alors il convient que tu précises les points suivants :


de quelle année est ton Mac (et quel est son modèle) ?

quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?

quelle est la version de Windows que tu cherches à installer ?


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors il convient que tu précises les points suivants :
> 
> 
> de quelle année est ton Mac (et quel est son modèle) ?
> ...


Et c'est toujours Windows 7 Vu que sur mac mini il n'y a pas de lecteur Dvd pour windows 10 donc je fait a partir d'une clé boot


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

Alors que quand j'installe avec Bootcamp tout fonctionne mais je n'ai  que 36gb pour Windows , Est ce que la partition que j'ai créé avec le terminal sera utilisable ? si oui ? je fait comme sa sa marche aussi ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commmande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque > dont (ce qui nous intéresse ici) celui du secteur d'amorçage = des tables de partitions

=> poste le tableau ici (dans une fenêtre de code). Si tu obtiens un : "*permission denied*" --> c'est que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) est activé et verrouille l'accès aux tables de partition du disque : signale-le alors.


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sudo gpt show disk0
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Aug 23 17:05:38 on ttys000
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk0': Operation not permitted
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Le *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntegrity *P*rotection) est donc actif. Si tu veux avoir une chance d'installer W-7 --> il faut désactiver le *SIP* au préalable.

Donc redémarre > et tiens les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées ensemble de l'écran noir --> à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens au bout d'un moment un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu Utilitaires > lance le Terminal. L'invite de commande y est : *-bash-3.2#*.

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui instruit la désactivation du *SIP*

- et redémarre (quitte le Terminal > *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus).

Ta session réouverte > passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut actuel du *SIP*

Poste le retour --> qu'on soit sûr qu'il est bien désactivé désormais.


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntegrity *P*rotection) est donc actif. Si tu veux avoir une chance d'installer W-7 --> il faut désactiver le *SIP* au préalable.
> 
> Donc redémarre > et tiens les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées ensemble de l'écran noir --> à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens au bout d'un moment un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Aug 23 17:35:21 on console
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

J'essaye d'installer tout maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Bien.

Alors tu peux passer les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
sudo gpt show disk0
```


la 1ère --> pour voir où tu en es du partitionnement de ton disque

la 2è --> affiche la distribution des blocs

Poste ces 2 tableaux.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Twinner1 a dit:


> J'essaye d'installer tout maintenant ?



tu es un peu trop pressé...


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bien.
> 
> Alors tu peux passer les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Aug 23 17:36:40 on ttys000
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            700.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                299.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.1 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.1 GB    disk1s1

Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1367187496      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1367597136     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1368866672         144        
  1368866816   584656896      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953523712        1423        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> tu es un peu trop pressé...


 J'avoue mdr je m'en excuse


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Je vois que tu as une partition *BOOTCAMP* ad hoc -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                299.3 GB   disk0s4
```


qui occupe le rang n°*4* dans la table de partition

Et ceci -->

```
0           1         PMBR
```


désigne la table de partition alternative de la *GPT* des blocs suivants (*1* > *33*) et inscrite sur le seul bloc *0* --> c'est une *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR*. Table de type Windows alternative > qui décrit l'ensemble complet de l'espace du disque comme s'il s'agissait d'une partition de type *0xEE* = de type *EFI*. Autant dire que cette description "bidonnée" interdit à un programme de boot de type Windows d'adresser le disque de manière opératoire.

Mais voici en ce qui concerne Windows-7 --> cet OS Windows ne peut booter (ou être installé) qu'en mode *Legacy* -->


càd. selon une séquence qui est : *EFI* (programme de boot du Mac) --> émulation d'un *BIOS* (programme de boot de type Windows ancien) --> lecture d'une table de partition *MBR* (*M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord) --> accès à une partition *BOOTCAMP* décrite en mode *MBR*

Donc pour que la séquence fonctionne > il faut sur le bloc *0* du disque une table qui ne soit pas une *PMBR* bidonnée > mais une table de type *MBR* valide décrivant la partition *BOOTCAMP* de manière lisible par le *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI*.


dans les anciennes versions d'OS X jusqu'à Sierra 10.12 non compris --> dès qu'une partition *BOOTCAMP* était créée dans un format Windows *FAT-32* --> automatiquement la table *PMBR* du bloc *0* était virée à une forme *MBR* décrivant la partition *BOOTCAMP*. Cette table spéciale s'appelait une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*). Depuis l'OS Sierra 10.12 compris > aucune création de partition *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* ne modifie plus la *PMBR* du bloc *0*. Donc il n'est pas possible d'installer W-7 dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* dans ces conditions > car cette partition est décrite en mode *GPT* seulement.

C'est en quoi consiste ton blocage.

Mais il est possible de reconvertir la *PMBR* actuelle --> à une *HMBR* décrivant en mode *MBR* l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP*. Ce pour qu'elle soit accessible pour un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI*. Il faut pour cela utiliser l'utilitaire de tierce partie *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_ =>


est-ce que tu es prêt pour cette opération ?


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que tu as une partition *BOOTCAMP* ad hoc -->
> 
> ```
> 4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                299.3 GB   disk0s4
> ...


On peut essayer si sa ne vous ennuie pas ! , je suis pret a tout pour y  réussir


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Va à cette page de SourceForge : ☞*GPT Fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > presse le bouton vert *Download* > ce qui te fait obtenir  un paquet d'installation *gdisk-1.0.4.pkg* > double-clique-le > ce qui va faire s'installer *gdisk* at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. L'utilitaire est désormais appelable directement dans une commande du Terminal.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Va à cette page de SourceForge : ☞*GPT Fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > presse le bouton vert *Download* > ce qui te fait obtenir  un paquet d'installation *gdisk-1.0.4.pkg* > double-clique-le > ce qui va faire s'installer *gdisk* at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. L'utilitaire est désormais appelable directement dans une commande du Terminal.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Aug 23 17:44:03 on ttys000
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```
  Voila ce que sa donne , en gros il faut changer le code type de la partition si j'ai bien comprit


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Alors voici la suite des opérations que je t'indique via une simulation dans *gdisk*. Tu tapes chaque fois et tu valides avec "Entrée" le caractère que je t'ai mis en bleu à la fin des lignes voulues. Ce qui t'affiche la ligne suivante > où tu tapes le nouveau caractère en bleu et tu valides etc.

----------

Command (? for help): *r*

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): *h*

WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: *4*

Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N): *y*

Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #2)

Enter an MBR hex code (default 07): *07*

Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): *y*

Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N): *n*

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): *w*

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): *y*

OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.

----------

Une fois que tu as effectué l'opération dans ton Terminal > poste l'ensemble de l'affichage dans une fenêtre de code que je vérifie si tout est en ordre.

Moi j'ai posté hors fenêtre de code > uniquement pour tu puisses avoir les commandes en bleu gras.


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors voici la suite des opérations que je t'indique via une simulation dans *gdisk*. Tu tapes chaque fois et tu valides avec "Entrée" le caractère que je t'ai mis en bleu à la fin des lignes voulues. Ce qui t'affiche la ligne suivante > où tu tapes le nouveau caractère en bleu et tu valides etc.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...




```
Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): h

WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: 4
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N): y

Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07): 07
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): y

Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N): n

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```
 Voila voila


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Sans faute. En explication --> tu as créé une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* (à la place de la *PMBR* inopérante) > avec 2 descripteurs de type *MBR* : un pour la partition *EFI* (dans le volume de laquelle des exécutables de boot Windows peuvent se loger) et l'autre pour la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Redémarre une fois > pour que le *kernel* charge la nouvelle table *HMBR*. De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


qui affiche le scan d'entrée du *disk0*  par *gdisk*

Poste l'affichage retourné;


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Sans faute. En explication --> tu as créé une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* (à la place de la *PMBR* inopérante) > avec 2 descripteurs de type *MBR* : un pour la partition *EFI* (dans le volume de laquelle des exécutables de boot Windows peuvent se loger) et l'autre pour la partition *BOOTCAMP*.
> 
> Redémarre une fois > pour que le *kernel* charge la nouvelle table *HMBR*. De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Aug 23 19:13:09 on console
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Cette mention -->

```
MBR: hybrid
```


montre que le table alternative du bloc *0* est désormais une *HMBR* décrivant des partitions déterminées en mode *MBR*

Afin de vérifier le contenu de la table *HMBR* > effectue cette courte opération -->

----------

Command (? for help): *r*

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): *o*

----------

En bref : tu passes dans le mode *Recovery* de *gdisk* par *r* --> puis tu ouvres la table de partition *HMBR* par *o*


poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette mention -->
> 
> ```
> MBR: hybrid
> ...




```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help): o

Disk size is 1953525168 sectors (931.5 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0x8B393C9A
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1   1368866815   primary     0xEE
   2      *     1368866816   1953523711   primary     0x07

Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir > tu as une table *HMBR* opératoire qui décrit les partitions : n°1 de type *EFI* (*0xEE*) et n°2 de type *Microsoft Basic Data* (*0x07*). L'astérique *** attaché à la 2è (*BOOTCAMP*) la désigne comme a priori démarrable.

Tout est logiquement en place pour que tu puisses installer W-7 dans *BOOTCAMP*. Le seul obstacle étant l'environnement High Sierra, peut-être.

Donc redémarre (ton DDE portant le volume *Wininstall* attaché au Mac) avec la touche "*alt*" --> si tu as 2 disques choisissables : *Windows* vs *EFI Boot* --> il faut choisir exclusivement *Windows* qui gère le démarrage en mode *Legacy*. Tu verras bien si l'installation fonctionne.

[tu peux quitter le Terminal évidemment.]


----------



## Twinner1 (23 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu peux le voir > tu as une table *HMBR* opératoire qui décrit les partitions : n°1 de type *EFI* (*0xEE*) et n°2 de type *Microsoft Basic Data* (*0x07*). L'astérique *** attaché à la 2è (*BOOTCAMP*) la désigne comme a priori démarrable.
> 
> Tout est logiquement en place pour que tu puisses installer W-7 dans *BOOTCAMP*. Le seul obstacle étant l'environnement High Sierra, peut-être.
> 
> ...


 Encore un grand merci pour tout , je vais essayer tout sa , je ne sais comment vous remercier !!!


----------



## Twinner1 (31 Juillet 2019)

Salut Macomaniac , tu saurai me donner les commande , pour supprimer la partition que j'utilise plus


----------



## Twinner1 (31 Juillet 2019)

J'ai essayer les commande quil y a plus haut dans la conversation mais sa marche pas je doit m'y prendre mal x)


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour *Twinner*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Twinner1 (31 Juillet 2019)

```
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            439.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Voici le partitionnement primaire de ton disque interne -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s1
```


il manque au rang n°*1* une partition dédiée à l'*EFI* et portant un volume *EFI* de *209,7 Mo* par défaut

sinon > la partition *apfs* contient tout l'espace-disque possible

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Son activation interdit d'accéder en lecture à la distribution des blocs du disque de démarrage.


----------



## Twinner1 (31 Juillet 2019)

```
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Je vois que le *SIP* est désactivé. Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande ce *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque interne

Poste ce tableau --> histoire de vérifier s'il n'y aurait pas une bande de blocs libres avant la partition *apfs* > correspondant à la partition *EFI* disparue...


----------



## Twinner1 (31 Juillet 2019)

```
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34      409606        
      409640  1953115488      1  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1953525128           7        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Hé ! hé ! --> 

```
34      409606
```


voici la bande de blocs libres qui correspond à la partition *EFI* disparue

mais on ne peut pas éditer la table *GPT* du disque > si elle est activée par le montage de volumes comme ton *Macintosh HD* démarré

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de macOS actuellement installée

Poste le retour


----------



## Twinner1 (31 Juillet 2019)

```
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.14.5
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

Donc Mojave. La particularité de cet OS étant que > quand on démarre en mode secours (*⌘R*) --> l'OS de secours du disque se trouve cloné à la volée en *RAM* et le Mac démarré sur la *RAM* => ce qui permet d'agir intégralement sur le disque interne.

Bon à savoir s'il faut en passer par le plan B. Mais voici le plan A -->

- passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande lance en mode "*live*" --> une réparation intégrale du disque interne > puis réaffiche sa configuration. Le programme de réparation lancé par cette commande --> est capable dans beaucoup de cas de recréer une partition *EFI* manquante > si les blocs requis sont disponibles (comme ici). On peut donc miser sur une réparation du disque à l'issue de cette commande.

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné. Si la partition *EFI* n'a pas été reconstituée > alors ce sera le plan B...


----------



## Twinner1 (31 Juillet 2019)

```
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$ diskutil repairDisk disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Problems were encountered during repair of the partition map
Error: -69770: Partition map check failed because no slices were found
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s1
Mac-mini-de-quentin:~ Quentin.$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

D'accord : alors c'est le plan B -->

- redémarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche la configurations des disques

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu postes dans une fenêtre de code

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------

